# Jumpers knee



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

My knee hurts once in a while, which i blame on hitting a tree a few years ago, but after moving my stance in a little bit went away for the most part. If you are having chronic pain maybe you should ask a doctor what to do. It probably will require resting your knee.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

work it slowly through the entire range of motion. slow, deep lunge exercises. I had this problem four years ago, till I tried telemarking every third day, until my thighs couldnt take it any more. Knee pain disappeared. after twenty days on teles I realized it was impossible to ride every day and tele every third... now whenever I feel it coming on,(once a month or so) I simply recreate the same movement with ten minutes of sloooow, deeeep, lunging exercises... Note: I am not a doctor nor do I recommend telemark skiing.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

im pretty sure this is also called osgood-shlatters disease. if it is then i have it too in both knees. the first day riding i could barely walk after the day was over. but i went to the doctor and he gave me a bunch of tip to make it bearable.

#1 stretch your hamstrings A LOT. touch your toes or whatever stretch you like, and do it before and after riding. by having more flexible hamstrings it takes stress off that patellar tendon. 

#2 ice after riding or any time it feels sore

#3 you can strengthen the muscles around the tendon so they absorb shock better. i think the exercise machine is called a seated leg curl. you sit in it and lift a bar up by extending your legs. except only lift it the last 20 degrees or so. so your not getting a full range of motion. do low weight and 3 sets of 10-20 reps. this will tone the muscles around your knee

#4 knee braces (they look like this) Pro-Tec Knee Patellar Tendon Strap - DocOrtho.com

as soon as i started doing all that my knees felt 10 times better and i never had to miss a day due to sore knees


----------



## ClevelandSB (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm a college basketball player and have dealt with this problem since I was 14 years old. I've seen numerous doctors, team trainers, etc. to try and permanently fix the problem but over the years I've learned how to keep the pain manageable. The number one biggest pain reliever for jumpers knee is rest. I always find that if I end up taking a week off from jumping that after my return my knee feels rejuvenated (until about a week later of hard practicing, then it hurts again haha). Secondary to resting it are antiinflamatories. Taking 800mg of ibuprofen when you wake up and another 800 at some point in the afternoon will make your day of riding way better. Like the above guy said also, stretching is really helpful. Do that stretch where you grab your foot and pull it up toward your butt as hard as you can and hold it for at least 15 seconds. Do this for 3 sets. The same applies to the hamstring stretch (grabbing your toes while sitting). Lastly, make sure you warm up your knees before you go out and hit the slopes. That means doing some body weight squats (heels staying on the ground, getting as low as you can) and some weighted leg extensions (have a friend hold your leg while you push to extend it while sitting). If you go out without warming up and hit a jump right away or try to ollie, there's a good chance you're going to have some microtears which will ruin the rest of your day.

edit: yes and ice it too after you're done riding. shouldn't be too much of a problem to find some ice right?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I get it all the time...usually fatigues throughout the day and stiffens on the long ride home. I manage it with 800mg Ibuprofen and try to warm it up as much as I can before I ride.


----------

